# SSH, PuTTY, Xming and then xterm/aterm

## jlpoole

From Windows XP I run PuTTY and connect to my Gentoo box as "root" using SSH.  The console appears as configured by the PuTTY client. So far, so good.

In the SSH console I 

```
export DISPLAY="192.168.168.2:0"
```

I then enter:

```
xterm &
```

then a new console appears on my Windows desktop.  However, the new console has a white background, no scrollbar/buffer, and is a bare minimum.  If I use:

```
aterm &
```

then I get a console based upon my /home/root/.Xresources configuration file.  Great! I know where aterm gets its settings. And xterm doesn't appear to be reading my .Xresources file.

My question is: where or how do I configure my xterm settings?

----------

